# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  deposito cauzionale

## nico317

Qualcuno sa dirmi in base a quale art. il deposito cauzionale Enel non  è soggetto Iva , perchè la stessa non lo indica in fatt.  :Frown: 
Ma sarebbero tenuti a farlo ?

----------


## Speedy

> Qualcuno sa dirmi in base a quale art. il deposito cauzionale Enel non  è soggetto Iva , perchè la stessa non lo indica in fatt. 
> Ma sarebbero tenuti a farlo ?

  Articolo 2 comma 3 lettera A dpr 633/72 
Ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ma sarebbero tenuti a farlo ?

  Sì, sono obbligati a farlo.   :Smile:

----------


## nico317

> Sì, sono obbligati a farlo.

  e allora perchè non lo fanno ?1 :Mad: 
Le fatture sembrano cartine geografiche : ci vuole il navigatore per capirle!!!
A noi ci viene chiesto che ogni volta che in fatt. mettiamo un importo non assoggettato ad IVA, dobbiamo indicare  perfino l'art. del regio decreto di provenienza !
Boh!! Pazienza  pure !!
Cmq. grazie mille , come sempre per la pronta  disponibilità.
Nicoletta

----------


## dott.mamo

Sempre in tema di deposito cauzionale... 
Una società deve inviare ad un potenziale cliente dei campioni di un prodotto al fine di permetterne la visione.
I prodotti vengono spediti in conto visione con regolare DDT. 
A garanzia, la società chiede un deposito cauzionale.
Va quindi emessa fattura non imponibile ex art. 2, 3 comma, lettera a), DPR 633/72 
Poi, se la merce ritorna, viene fatta nota di credito per ripetere la somma ricevuta dal potenziale cliente che ha correttamente restituito la merce ricevuta in conto visione. 
È corretto?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Sì, corretto. 
ciao   

> Sempre in tema di deposito cauzionale... 
> Una società deve inviare ad un potenziale cliente dei campioni di un prodotto al fine di permetterne la visione.
> I prodotti vengono spediti in conto visione con regolare DDT. 
> A garanzia, la società chiede un deposito cauzionale.
> Va quindi emessa fattura non imponibile ex art. 2, 3 comma, lettera a), DPR 633/72 
> Poi, se la merce ritorna, viene fatta nota di credito per ripetere la somma ricevuta dal potenziale cliente che ha correttamente restituito la merce ricevuta in conto visione. 
> È corretto?

----------


## Mayo

Salve, secondo voi, il deposito cauzionale indicato in una fattura Enel di una ditta in *semplificata*, come mi conviene trattarlo in contabilità?

----------


## dott.mamo

Essendo posta patrimoniale non ha effetto ai fini reddituali per cui penso si possa usare un conto "transitorio".

----------


## Mayo

> Essendo posta patrimoniale non ha effetto ai fini reddituali per cui penso si possa usare un conto "transitorio".

  Quindi significa che questo conto "transitorio" non verrà più movimentato in futuro, giusto?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Salve, secondo voi, il deposito cauzionale indicato in una fattura Enel di una ditta in *semplificata*, come mi conviene trattarlo in contabilità?

  Usa il conto "cauzioni", anche se in semplificata. 
ciao

----------


## dott.mamo

Sì, dipende da com'è impostato il gestionale.

----------


## Mayo

> Usa il conto "cauzioni", anche se in semplificata. 
> ciao

  Si, in ogni caso conviene usare il conto specifico.   

> Sì, dipende da com'è impostato il gestionale.

  In pratica, essendo in semplificata, il conto "depositi cauzionali" non verrà riportato nell'anno successivo.

----------

